# mystery snails eating black beard algae?



## Athomedad (Oct 8, 2011)

I have a 10 gallon planted tank with black beard algae (BBA). I had 2 adult mystery snails in there but I needed them for a bigger tank. I replaced them with 5 four month old mystery snails I've raised myself. They are about 1/2" long. 

The BBA on the side of the tank the snails mainly stick to has suddenly disappeared. 

Could the snails be eating it? I also have 1 or 2 Amano shrimp in there but they haven't done anything for 2 years.

I also have a bulldog pleco in there but I never see him on the plants.


----------

